# Elbow supports



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Got some cheapo supports that help with tennis elbow problems when training.

Can anyone recomend any decent ones that work but wont bankrupt me?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

TheBob said:


> im one for you get what you pay for.
> 
> I use strength shop "thor" sleeves for some things. These ooze quality


Thor sleeves for me too. Excellent items.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mine are strengthshop too


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

TheBob said:


> sex in a bumblebee wrapping


I have the knee and elbow sleeves, the knee wraps, wrist wraps and lifting straps lol. Never had them all on at once mind you


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

TheBob said:


> you should ya big bumblebee wannabe


What? With my yellow and black Gold Gym vest and yellow and black Nike Dunk trainers? :whistling:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I have the Odin knee and elbow sleeves. They are VERY tight.

Wore the knee sleeves the other day, went for a quick sh1t while still wearing them... my legs went blue while I was sitting.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks will have a look at strengh ones


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I have the Odin knee and elbow sleeves. They are VERY tight.
> 
> Wore the knee sleeves the other day, went for a quick sh1t while still wearing them... my legs went blue while I was sitting.


Haha


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Next question on sizes?

Anyone have 17 1/2" biceps 14" forearms and have these bumble bees? If so what size have you got?

Many a question to the right answer!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

mygym said:


> Next question on sizes?
> 
> Anyone have 17 1/2" biceps 14" forearms and have these bumble bees? If so what size have you got?
> 
> Many a question to the right answer!


There is a size guide. You go off your elbow measurement. https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/elbow-sleeves/strengthshop-double-ply-thor-elbow-sleeves.html


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Mingster said:


> There is a size guide. You go off your elbow measurement. https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/elbow-sleeves/strengthshop-double-ply-thor-elbow-sleeves.html


Yeah seen guide but didnt want to spend £30 and get wrong size!

:thumbup:

Thanks everyone


----------

